# looking for small hunting products company for my store



## wolfslayer (Feb 10, 2010)

My name Is josh from Illinois, I'm a bridge carpenter by trade which means I get slow in the winter and I finally have time to hunt, trap, ice fish and run my hounds. I went to Gander Mountain to gear up this year and I couldn't believe how expensive things have gotten and I wondered how could anyone in this economy afford to go hunting and fishing. So I took the money id saved through the year and started a new and used hunting, fishing, and camping store in roscoe il where a working man can come in and buy a st. Croix rod or a leupold scope without breaking the bank. I invested all the hunting and fishing gear that my dad, brother, and I have accumulated through the years and it's a fair amount. Now I'm looking for consignments and small companies out there making hunting and fishing products that I could sell in my store. Im set to open march 1st and I'd appreciate any advice or input, thanks guys


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

got any deals on a leupy mark 8 that wont break the bank


----------



## wolfslayer (Feb 10, 2010)

No mark 8s yet, only vx2 and vx3s. Ill let you know if one makes it in


----------



## meelosh (Feb 11, 2012)

Check out the "Slope Shot" if you can find it online. Kind of a cool little device.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

There is a machine shop in Leher ND that makes an ice auger extension that you can use with a Jiffy or a Strikemaster. They can be hard to get and he might be looking for distributors.

Buchholz Machine Tool
5260 Highway 13
Leher, ND 58460


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

How about the new vendor on nodakoutdoors, rrr gunrest.

Www.rrrgunrest.com

Theyre kind of a neat little rest. Something to look at. Good luck on your endevors.

Xdeano


----------



## Bynoce (Apr 2, 2014)

more news about your store.supporting......


----------

